
Google DeepMind AI Declares Galactic War on StarCraft - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/googles-ai-declares-galactic-war-on-starcraft-/
======
nbates80
It would be great to have a game like Eve where there's a "race" that consists
of an AI controlling NPC bots scattered throughout the galaxy. Either an
"evil" AI or a "benevolent dictator" AI.

Or even better, an AI controlling human players (creating tasks, rewarding,
punishing, etc) towards a goal.

